# Pesky Primordial Proxima Projector Problem



## bobcatarts (Jan 31, 2013)

It's early, and I haven't had enough coffee. What I have had enough of, however, is this Proxima 9290 projector I found, covered in cobwebs and dust in the back of my copy room.

When I plug it in, the Lamp Indicator light is red, and the Ready light goes green. When I hit power, the fan spins up to full, then down, and then after a minute or two it just shuts off. 
The only manuals I can find for it - our analog copy is long, long gone - say DRAFT across the top and the picture of the machine is close but not quite right. The position of the indicator LEDs on the image is wrong - across the front, whereas my machine's are down the side, on the top cover. 

That manual says that the LED patterns I'm seeing indicate everything is OK, and if it were a blown lamp the Lamp Indicator would be lit. Fascinating.

Any suggestions before I start unscrewing things? This projector isn't in our inventory, so it's not like I've missed its absence.

Thanks everyone!
-Robert


----------



## JohnHartman (Jan 31, 2013)

My first question is does the lamp in the projector strike?

and it's only 10-12 years old, not totally primordial. 

There is a number of issues that could be causing a fault in the start-up protocol.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 31, 2013)

Its possible I too am suffering from lack of coffee. Google is telling me your projector was actually made by Sanyo and sold as the Proxima 9290, Christie LX35, ect. 

Heres a link to the service manual for the Sanyo SANYO PLC-XP40 XP45 SM Service Manual free download, schematics, eeprom, repair info for electronics . If google is right, the guts of these models should be the same.

If the lamp indicator is red than could mean it's bad. Usually they do turn red when the hours are reached (though if it's able to strike it usually will even if it's over hours).


----------



## bobcatarts (Jan 31, 2013)

The problem was worse than I thought:_ It didn't have a lamp at all_.

My predecessor appears to have ordered a lamp, however. I found it in another dusty cabinet, but either ordered or received the wrong one (got the POA-LMP47 instead of LMP99) and just silently tucked it away where someone would unearth it years later. Hilarious!

The replacement module fits in the projector but just doesn't quite seat all the way. I'm assuming it's an ever-so-slight design change to keep it from being compatible between models.

I've contacted a company that amusingly has the correct lamp module listed right below the incorrect one I have to see if they're interested in a buy-back or trade. I have no idea who he ordered it from long ago, but it's a $200 lamp, so I can't afford to just go out and get it. It would be a shame to just have these pricey paperweights sitting around and not cycled back in to usefulness.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 31, 2013)

Well yeah, no lamp is a pretty sure cause for no strike .

Good luck with that!


----------



## JohnHartman (Feb 1, 2013)

bobcatarts said:


> The problem was worse than I thought:_ It didn't have a lamp at all_



WELL...... THERE'S your problem... Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd hate to think what might have happened if it did strike minus lamp


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 1, 2013)

Then it would have been way ahead in the lampless projector world?


----------

